# DIY fry saver?



## cat_dude (Apr 24, 2012)

fellow aquarium enthusiasts,

how can I save the fry in my tank with swords, guppies and platies? I have plants but the 4 tetras and 3 danios (esp. danios) are really having a feast 

Any DIY ideas?


----------



## KradSon (Apr 14, 2012)

You might find this thread helpful: http://www.aquariumforum.com/f33/smart-arent-they-33098.html

Good luck.


----------



## RyLuci1021 (Jul 8, 2011)

I did something like this. I purchased the stuff from Hobby Lobby and cut and pieced them together. It works surprisingly well. Did have a couple casualties from two of my full grown mollies getting in there and not knowing how to get out. That needs to be fixed still.








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## KradSon (Apr 14, 2012)

What if you put some sort of mesh over the entrance. So that fry can still get in but the larger ones cannot?


----------



## RyLuci1021 (Jul 8, 2011)

That could work. I might have to try that.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

I recommend Java moss. I just go beat up my mop every couple days and scoop fry into my 5 gal.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats actually a neat little trap.You should do a step by step DIY on it too,so others can make one too.

Any kind of moss would work,as will a false bottom consisting of something like marbles for the substrate with craft canvas over the top of it.Basically anything the fry can go through and not the adults.


----------



## RyLuci1021 (Jul 8, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Thats actually a neat little trap.You should do a step by step DIY on it too,so others can make one too.
> 
> Any kind of moss would work,as will a false bottom consisting of something like marbles for the substrate with craft canvas over the top of it.Basically anything the fry can go through and not the adults.


Ill have to go buy some more parts and make another one for the step by step DIY. Once I do, I'll make sure I take some pics and post them on here.


----------



## cat_dude (Apr 24, 2012)

I just got back from Hobby Lobby. Saw those acrylic boxes, but wondering what kind of glue is suitable for aquariums, i.e. safe for fishes. Plan to assemble it this weekend or next, will take pics and post here.


----------



## RyLuci1021 (Jul 8, 2011)

i used normal super glue. havent had any problems yet.


----------

